# Span 30' with a steel I beam?



## AtlanticWBConst.

Hi,

When you span an area with any kind of structural beam; the wider the span, the wider the width of the beam, so, inevitably, you will always loose some headspace. A 30' span will definitely create a loss of headspace, especially so in a basement location.

I have a link to a company that we have done business with (used their steel structural beams) They fabricate beams that a 'square shaped' and hollow in the middle. This allows them to use less width to create higher deflective strengths = beams that save on 'headspace'.

They have an engineering dept. that you can contact by phone to discuss your design requirements with. Generally, companies are eager to help customers figure their structural needs out....and very few companys will charge you for the actual engineering services required, as long as you end up purchasing the beam from them. 
FWIW - We found their pricing surprisingly very reasonable.

*LINKS:*

Beam information:

http://www.metwood.com/products/truSPAN


Picture of one of their beams for spanning:

http://www.metwood.com/gallery


Here is a link to the phone number for their engineering dept:

http://www.metwood.com/services


----------



## Badfish740

Wow, exactly what I was looking for. Thanks! I'll certainly be bouncing some ideas off of them in the near future.


----------



## robertcdf

I seen one span a 3 car garage... It was 14.5" WIDE! and I think it was roughly 14-16" DEEP. It held a floor and a roof above it. 

So yes it can be done... But they are some hefty beasts. 

But what Atlantic is linking looks like a better solution.


----------



## SCengineer

*Beam*

I am an engineer. The problem with calling a fabricator and asking them to design the beam is that you need to make sure the loads they are using is correct. These loads change for every area, as well is the use of the space above the beam. For instance, in my area there are flood loads, wind loads, and earthquake loads to consider. The design of the entire structure comes into play. In my experience, an engineer will design the entire house for for a few thousand dollars. They will consider all options and cost will be their primary concern. A steel fab shop is not going to tell you that an LVL will do the same thing for cheaper.


----------



## yellowkid

I did this with a garage i built - the beam span was 28' and supported by 2X4" posts in the walls. so an open floor plan and no columns.


----------



## GBrackins

if you have stairs coming down to the basement you have the perfect place to hide 2 columns (if the stairs are for a typical cape). won't need as deep of a steel beam this way. just my thoughts


----------



## oh'mike

2007 thread---but helpful info---so post away---Mike----


----------



## sixeightten

GBrackins said:


> if you have stairs coming down to the basement you have the perfect place to hide 2 columns (if the stairs are for a typical cape). won't need as deep of a steel beam this way. just my thoughts


When we built our house years ago, we used a 16" beam that was 54' long. We have a small laundry room in the center of our lower level, and two support posts are hidden within their walls. It does span about 26' across the garage portion.


----------



## jcrack_corn

sometimes it easier to get an hungry architecht/designer or a student to whip up some quick options that incorporate the post into a wall.

they are good at seeing the space and making it function in ways you havent considered.


----------



## NDGD

Hello, I just signed up to add a question of my own to this post. I realize it's 10 years old but, thought it would make sense to keep the topic in spec for others to find in one place.

I built a clear span building last year, 32'x56' with 16ft sidewalls with the intention of a second floor for part of the building. The structure was designed by Perka Buildings and I ordered only the metal structure portion, 5 frames which consisted of 20pcs bolted together. I managed the rest, wood, sheet metal, concrete. The columns rest on 24"x4' pads. The plan is to build a second floor using some type of wood structured beam, web truss, metal/wood truss, LVL, etc and try to go clear span across the narrow portion, which is about 31ft. I recently came across an ad locally for a set of I beams. The listing states they are Two 33 foot long by 21 inch tall by 7 3/4 inches wide heavy duty used I-Beams $1000 each OBO . Will those beams be heavy enough to support two floor areas of 14'x31'? I have a distance of 14' between the frames/columns. There are 5 total columns/frames in the shop. I'm also wondering about the weight of all this, on the columns. Will this be too much weight on the 24"x4' pads?


----------



## pcride

NDGD said:


> s. There are 5 total columns/frames in the shop. I'm also wondering about the weight of all this, on the columns. Will this be too much weight on the 24"x4' pads?
> ?


Exactly that’s the question along with the type of steel.
There are different types of I-beam designs. Can’t recall what they are but basically ones that have a wide top and bottom and ones that are narrow. A fat wide beam will carry different loads than tall skinny beam.

It’s impossoble to answer from a post. Old steel beams may not be attiquite for today’s building codes


----------



## NDGD

pcride said:


> Exactly that’s the question along with the type of steel.
> There are different types of I-beam designs. Can’t recall what they are but basically ones that have a wide top and bottom and ones that are narrow. A fat wide beam will carry different loads than tall skinny beam.
> 
> It’s impossoble to answer from a post. Old steel beams may not be attiquite for today’s building codes


They came out of an old grain elevator. The beams were used as part of the structure that held up the platform for the loaded semis. So, I'm thinking these are really way over more than what I need, for sure! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Nealtw

NDGD said:


> They came out of an old grain elevator. The beams were used as part of the structure that held up the platform for the loaded semis. So, I'm thinking these are really way over more than what I need, for sure! Thanks for the reply!


The size of beam would be engineering in my world and the size footing would also be engineering.
Depending on load and soil condition or soil type. the smallest pad would 30 x 30 x 10 and could go way bigger from there. 

Weight disperses into concrete at a 45 degree angle, so if you have a 6" post you would need 36x36x36, the rebar in it changes the height you need and load determines the foot print on good soil, poor soil indicates bigger footing.
A geo teck engineers judges the soil. The city inspectors will be able to tell you if the soil in the area is questionable.
In my world when you went for a permit they would circle everything you talked about and say we need an engineered plan.


----------



## glstine

There are no modern wide flange sections 21" deep with 7-3/4" flanges. You would need to measure the flange thickness and web thickness and look through the AISC historical section database to determine what shape it is and get it's properties, knowing what era it is from would make it easier.

Whether or not the beam would be adequate would depend on the intended use of the structure which would dictate the design loads. For example for light storage you would want to use 125 psf design load. Considering a 14'X31' supported area that would put 27,125 pounds on each column, not including the weight of the building materials.

For a project of this magnitude it would be best to consult with a local engineer.


----------

